# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Save 10% on Inside 3D Printing New York

## nicole_mediabistro

Hi 3DPrintBoard community! If you're planning on attending Inside 3D Printing New York, be sure to enter code *3DPBOARD* for 10% off a full conference pass. The conference will take place April 2-4 at the Javits Center and feature keynote speakers Carl Bass and Christine Furstoss, among others. Hope to see you there!

----------


## John_Latta

I have tried 3DPBOARD and 3DPRINT on the ID Code for the conference registration and both were rejected. The announcement said:

If you are interested in attending, you can get 10% off by using our special “3DPRINT” promo code at checkout. Will you be at this year’s show? Be sure to let us know in the Inside 3D Printing forum on 3DPB.com.

I tried this on the Vertical Track Pass and it was rejected.

----------


## nicole_mecklermedia

Hi John, 

Sorry about that, the code 3DPRINT should now work on vertical track passes for Inside 3D Printing New York. If there's anything else I can help with, please let me know!

----------


## John_Latta

Still does not work - message which highlights the ID Code in RED - There are problems with the fields in red. Used 3DPRINT exactly as noted.

----------


## nicole_mecklermedia

Hi John, 

Apologies for the inconvenience, it may have taken a few hours for the changes to go into effect. I just walked through registration using the code and it is working now. Thank you for your patience and please let me know if there is anything else I can help with!

----------

